# Kibble AND Raw????



## SusiQ (Jul 27, 2007)

Does anyone feed primarily raw but supplement with kibble? It's next to impossible for me to feed raw only, but my dogs enjoy RMBs and chicken parts, etc. I just don't want to shortchange them on nutrition. I already see a huge difference in my older one's teeth!


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

I feed kibble and raw, kibble as breakfast and raw as dinner. I just can't go to 100% raw right now... I don't have the freezer space, for one! Lol. 

I think you would need to research how many calories your dogs are eating before trying to supplement with kibble so you don't feed them more calories in kibble than they would have originally been eating. I don't see why it can't be done. Plenty of people do it (although I think the feed primarily kibble and supplement with raw.) 

I know that someone else with more experience on this topic will come by and offer more information, but I certainly think it can be done!

p.s. I see that you have a wolf hybrid... that's awesome!


----------



## UConnGSD (May 19, 2008)

I do that - 50-50. And I do it in the same meal (not mixed in though) -- no stomach issues so far. I use the Instinct kibble from NV and they also have the pre-made raw. I use their calculator online to determine how much to give of each.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I have been doing preprepared raw and kibble for many years now. I have fed it in the same meal and in separate meals without problems.


----------



## SusiQ (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks, eveyone!  I feed Orijen as my kibble - I also have used Instinct and NV's raw bones. I might try the morning kibble and afternoon raw, but I have been feeding both at each meal. My hybrid prefers the raw and the GSD is quickly learning how to chow down on those chicken wings! LOL!

Yes, Diablo (the hybrid) is a wonderful boy. My vet thinks that he is a low content - she sees a lot of WGSD in him. When I adopted him as a baby from the SPCA, I thought he was pure WGSD, but the gold eyes should have been a clue. As he's developed into an adult, his shape has changed so much (MUCH more muscular than a standard GSD, with huge haunches, more elongated muzzle,etc.) and he displays definite "wolfish" behaviors. All in all, he is just a perfect combination of the two!


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

I do about 50/50. 

Morning: kibble, yogurt, tripe (or sometimes and egg instead of yogurt) and the random strawberry. 

Night: Chicken quarter and maybe half/quarter a cup of kibble in her squirrel dude. 

This doesn't include her training treats or anything else she might get to nibble on.


----------



## goatdude (Mar 3, 2009)

I feed TOTW morning and either a chicken quarter or a "soup bone" which is more like a steak, from my butcher in the evening. Guess which meal she prefers?


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

We do 50/50 or all Raw, depending on the days, etc.

We do not do premade. All stuff that we do.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I feed Pacific stream TOTW a couple times a week for the dogs fish fix. They eat it topped w/ Jack Mackarel. No problems other than some gas from Onyx now and then. I have heard TOTW causes some stinkies, so it isn't because of the diet change. I use the kibble for Karlo for training and or tracking, too now and then.


----------



## Toffifay (Feb 10, 2007)

I have been doing the 50/50 kibble and raw as well, without any problems. Kibble with Nupro supplement in the morning and a raw meal for dinner. I haven't gotten into the premade raw, yet! However, have fed chicken, beef, turkey and lamb. The dogs drool for their dinner, but not so much for their breakfast, lol!


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Eisis The dogs drool for their dinner, but not so much for their breakfast, lol!


So I'm _not_ the only one with that problem. Lol.


----------



## SusiQ (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks, everyone - I agree - the raw gets much more attention in my house as well!


----------

